# Medidor de combustible varia con tension, como soluciono?



## Fabius (Jun 17, 2009)

Que tal, tengo un problema con el medidor de combustible de la moto

Primero que nada el reostato de la boya que indica el nivel es de baja calidad, ya tuve que regular la boya porque el recorrido de la aguja no da para el valor del reostato (a medio tanque me marcaba vacio, y ahora de medio tanque para arriba me marca lleno) Al menos ahora si se cuando se vacia el tanque.

Al acelerar la moto el alternador hace lo suyo, pero tambien levanta la aguja de combustible a razon de 1/4 tanque, pero luego no baja al nivel real, ya probe hacerlo en punto muerto (para descartar un tema de movimiento de liquido) y tambien, me juego que al aumentar la tension por la carga del alternador pasa esto.

¿Que podria hacer para solucionarlo? Quiero tener el sistema lo mejor posible porque quiero ponerle un led testigo para indicar la entrada a reserva

Desde ya gracias

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

si lo que varia es la tension, creo que con un zener se arregla! pero, y el regulador?


----------



## Fabius (Jun 18, 2009)

Gracias alexus, yo habia pensado un zener tambien, y como decis tu donde esta el regulador de voltaje jajaaj. Tener asumo que tiene porque al acelerar las luces cobran mas fuerza pero hasta cierto punto, debe ser ahi donde entra el regulador, capaz que el sistema de combustible trabajara a una tension menor (he visto que algunos van de 0v a 3v) tendria que desarmar y ver a que tension trabaja y la resistencia del reostato, mas adelante les comento. En el caso que trabaje a 12V seria un zener de 10,5? y de 3V uno de 1,5 o 2?


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

no de 12, si trabaja a 12v, si genrea menos esta mal el "generador" no se como se llama, porque no se como se de motores!


----------

